# Christian Muenzner: Who's interested in Timewarp and Beyond - sleep guitar tab books?



## Rosal76 (Apr 24, 2015)

I thought some of you guys who like Christian Muenzner's guitar work may enjoy this. He posted this on his Facebook page, like 9 hours ago.

"I still get a lot of messages from people asking about tabs from songs off Timewarp and Beyond the wall of sleep. I had started the project Timewarp tabbook a few years ago, but stopped again because other more important things came to the table (working on new music, recordings, bands, touring). It would be a lot of work and also would cost me a bit of $$ as I would be working with a professional transcriber. I'm still contemplating to do it for both albums, but first I want to see if there is still enough demand for it so that the project would make sense for me from an economic point of view. So who would be interested in those books?"

I think these books can happen. For the individuals on this forum who are interested in these books, and I know there is, let's show/Email Christian how much we want these books.

Christian, if you're reading this, I have the Epitaph (Necrophagist), Cosmogenesis and Omnivium guitar tab books and would not hesitate buying more of your tab books.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 24, 2015)

Yeah sure.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 25, 2015)

Me want


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for posting this here!
The resonance on FB was quite good, and I'm in touch with a professional transcriber from Berklee College of music who could assist me with the guest and keyboard leads or stuff I have not tabbed out yet and with the layout. I will calculate the costs with him and then I will consider if I'll start the project. Would definitely be cool to have those 2 albums in print as well.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Apr 25, 2015)

Christian, I love you, that is all


----------



## chopeth (Apr 25, 2015)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Thanks for posting this here!
> The resonance on FB was quite good, and I'm in touch with a professional transcriber from Berklee College of music who could assist me with the guest and keyboard leads or stuff I have not tabbed out yet and with the layout. I will calculate the costs with him and then I will consider if I'll start the project. Would definitely be cool to have those 2 albums in print as well.



Please, make us know about your decision when you come to a conclusion.


----------



## Mathemagician (Apr 25, 2015)

I'd like to request a spiral-bound style book in the vein of SheetHappens publishing.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Apr 25, 2015)

Mathemagician said:


> I'd like to request a spiral-bound style book in the vein of SheetHappens publishing.



Right, I noticed from teaching that those make most sense.


----------



## Moo (Apr 25, 2015)

sounds good


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 25, 2015)

Count me interested in Timewarp


----------



## metaljon (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm a sure buyer as well. I've learned a lot from your playing, Christian, and it's made me a better player in the process.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Apr 29, 2015)

10/10 would buy


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 29, 2015)

I would definitely buy a BTWOS tab book


----------



## chopeth (May 29, 2015)

Bump!

According to Christian, The books are apparently becoming a reality


----------



## takotakumi (May 29, 2015)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Thanks for posting this here!
> The resonance on FB was quite good, and I'm in touch with a professional transcriber from Berklee College of music who could assist me with the guest and keyboard leads or stuff I have not tabbed out yet and with the layout. I will calculate the costs with him and then I will consider if I'll start the project. Would definitely be cool to have those 2 albums in print as well.



I would be like 100/100 interested! Being dying for a confusion tab from Timewarp and others songs from that album and same for beyond the wall of sleep


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey guys, Christian posted a update a few days ago on the upcoming guitar tablature book for his second solo album, Beyond the Wall of sleep. From his Facebook page.

"I know it's been a bit silent on that topic, but the Beyond The Wall Of Sleep tabbook is almost done! We are in the process of overseeing the material to correct potential mistakes and should be finished within the next 1 or 2 weeks, so the book will be available by early December most probably, just in time to be an ideal Christmas gift for some of you guitar nerds out there _wink emoticon_ It will come with full backing tracks for each song. Daniel Martinez Del Campo and me spent many hours and paid a lot of attention to detail to make sure it includes all the correct fingerings 100% as they were played on the record".

Is there even enough trees on earth to fulfill the sheer amount of paper for all the pages the guitar tab book will require?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot Chris.
That would be an insane Christmas gift.


----------



## chopeth (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes, Chris, we can't seriously wait for the helplessness of trying to play your stuff


----------



## DLG (Oct 6, 2015)

what's the status of the power metal album with Ian Parry?


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys, thanks for the heads up and for your interest in the book! We're in the process of reviewing the layout, and then it will be ready for print. I'm planning to release it late November or early December.



DLG said:


> what's the status of the power metal album with Ian Parry?



The recordings have been finished since May, but the mix got quite delayed due to Per being super busy with Scar Symmetry and some other albums he produced. The mix is almost done now though, probably 1 or 2 more weeks, and then I will start contacting labels. So unfortunately it won't be released in 2015 anymore, but I'm hoping for an early 2016 release. It's a great honor for me to work with such an incredible and original vocalist as Ian.


----------



## Mangle (Oct 6, 2015)

Have been expecting these tab books for the solo releases forever, this is extremely good news!

Also, would love to know if there are any plans on a guest slot on the new Defeated Sanity release? Perhaps? Or ever? On any of their future releases?

Unsure how many people know about your short tenure in that band? Considering how both you and they have progressed in leaps and bounds I see it making sense artistically and for old times sake (?) as well.

Plus it has the chance at being some of the most disgustingly heavy and insanely ripping sh*te ever produced on the face of planet earth


----------



## Rosal76 (Oct 6, 2015)

chopeth said:


> Yes, Chris, we can't seriously wait for the helplessness of trying to play your stuff



+1.

I am more than ready for Christian's new guitar tablature book to kick my ass and take my lunch money!!! I am still beat up and bruised from the Obscura tablature books. Christian, you are the man!!! Thank you for releasing such incredible albums and taking the time to release accompanying guitar tablature books.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey guys, Christian just put a update on his Beyond the Wall of Sleep guitar tablature book. From his Facebook page:

"The work for the Beyond The Wall Of Sleep tabbook is finished, after countless days and hours that we spent transcribing every detail and nuance 100% as it was played on the CD. The book is going into print this week, check back frequently, it will be available asap. 290 pages of music, lots of notes notes notes....."


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 14, 2015)

^thats going on my Christmas list!


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 14, 2015)

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^thats going on Christmas list!



This is definitely the best year for me for all the awesome guitar tablature books that are being released. The Death (Steffen Kummerer version) will be out this Wednesday (12-16). The book for the new Obscura album will be out in February and of course, Christian will be releasing his book, shortly.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 14, 2015)

Is Christian's solo album in D tuning? I really want the Death tab book.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 14, 2015)

Yes! (not answering you, Lorcan Ward) I wished the mailing price for the Death one wasn't higher than the book itself in Europe but I already ordered Obscura's and Christian's will be mine too as soon as he releases it. I hope I'll be able to play a couple of pages in a few months xD


----------



## beyondcosmos (Dec 14, 2015)

New tab books are always a plus. I wonder if we'd ever see an Alkaloid tablature in the future...

And I know this is pretty much a given, but I'm still in awe that artists like Christian Muenzner and Foutainhead get in contact with their fans on threads like this. A big thank you to those two and any other artists who reach out like this!


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hey guys, Christian has a new update on his new guitar tablature book and for his new album. From his Facebook page.

Alright folks, the debut album "The Fire Within" of my new band Eternity's End will be released in March 2016. You can pre-order the album now, plus some other cool perks as the Beyond The Wall Of Sleep tabbook and the last first press edition Timewarp CD's from 2011, and of course you can once again get me to play a solo on your album or order a skype lesson from me. By pre-ordering through the campaign you can help me to recover my costs that I had for the production of the album. I'd be grateful if you spread the word about this campaign! Inside you can listen to a first teaser from the album including snippets of various songs. Enjoy, and have a great christmas everybody! Cheers, Chris.

Link to Christian's Indiegogo campaign. There is 6:21 minute sound clip for his new album. Sounds awesome!

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/eternity-s-end-the-fire-within#/


----------



## chopeth (Dec 25, 2015)

35&#8364; for the book?


----------



## chopeth (Dec 27, 2015)

yeah, it pretty much looks so...


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 28, 2015)

chopeth said:


> yeah, it pretty much looks so...



Chopeth, were you planning to buy one?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry I can't stand Ian Perry.
Never liked him one bit.
Also as an old Elegy super fan...he killed that band for me.
He was never able to replace Hovinga and outed Henk Van Der Laars from his very own band.
Don't like him as a singer, like him even less as a person.
I listened to Eternity's End teaser and sounded great...until Ian Perry sang...then I pushed the stop button.
I tried but I can't really stand that guy.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Dec 28, 2015)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Sorry I can't stand Ian Perry.
> Never liked him one bit.
> Also as an old Elegy super fan...he killed that band for me.
> He was never able to replace Hovinga and outed Henk Van Der Laars from his very own band.
> ...



It's cool if his voice/singing style is not your cup of tea. I personally think he did a phaenomenal job on the Eternity's End album and totally love the power and soulfulness of his voice, but tastes are different, so it's all good.
Not sure if you ever met him and have a reason to say something like that about his personality. But I really have to say that Ian Parry is one of the nicest and most enthusiastic people I ever worked with in the music business, he's one of the few people I know where not matter how hard you try you just find nothing negative about him. As for Elegy, I don't really know what happened, I was 17 or 18 when they had that line up change with Henk so what do I know, but from what I understood they wanted Henk to play on Forbidden Fruit and it was Henk's own decision to step back from the band. They even got reunion offers, but Ian and the other guys wouldn't do it without Henk.

About the tabbook, yes, it's 35. It comes with the complete backing tracks for the whole album, has 290 pages of music with explanations on scale choices, modes and harmonic landscapes, it includes a LOT of information, plus the price includes world wide shipping. I understand if it's a bit pricey for some, noone's forced to buy it, but it was a damn lot of work, so in my opinion the price is justified.


----------



## Thorerges (Dec 28, 2015)

We appreciate you taking the time to post here Christian!


----------



## chopeth (Dec 29, 2015)

Rosal76 said:


> Chopeth, were you planning to buy one?



Of course I was, but I was hoping Christian jumped in telling us it was inked in his own blood and covered with Hannes ass skin or something (maybe I should stop watching Ash vs ED series...) 

Good luck with the new album, Chris, and thanks for still being so near with your fans and taking your time to explain everything!


----------



## DLG (Dec 29, 2015)

Christian Muenzner said:


> It's cool if his voice/singing style is not your cup of tea. I personally think he did a phaenomenal job on the Eternity's End album and totally love the power and soulfulness of his voice, but tastes are different, so it's all good.
> Not sure if you ever met him and have a reason to say something like that about his personality. But I really have to say that Ian Parry is one of the nicest and most enthusiastic people I ever worked with in the music business, he's one of the few people I know where not matter how hard you try you just find nothing negative about him. As for Elegy, I don't really know what happened, I was 17 or 18 when they had that line up change with Henk so what do I know, but from what I understood they wanted Henk to play on Forbidden Fruit and it was Henk's own decision to step back from the band. They even got reunion offers, but Ian and the other guys wouldn't do it without Henk.



I too have met Ian and he pretty much seemed like the nicest and most positive person I've ever met. He was singing for an Italian band that opened up for Fates Warning last year. I booked the show and got a chance to hang with him, he was incredibly cool. 







The clips sound awesome, definitely pre-ordering. Ian sounds as good as he did 15 years ago and the music sounds like world class neoclassical/power metal. 

When I talked to Ian last year, he said that everyone tried to get Henk back for some reunion shows, but he's just not interested. 

I liked the old Elegy stuff with Hovinga as well, but his vocals were way too shrill and grating at times. He sounded like a more annoying Tony Harnell to me. 

Getting Ian in the band is what made Elegy take that next step imo, much more emotive and interesting voice and melodies.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 30, 2015)

Picture of the guitar tablature book from Christian's Facebook page.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys, Christian posted a new song from his new band, Eternity's End.


----------



## takotakumi (Jan 29, 2016)

So the only way to acquire the tabbook is through funding Eternity's End?


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 29, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> So the only way to acquire the tabbook is through funding Eternity's End?



For the time being, that's what it looks like. 

Originally, I was only interested in the tab book but then I heard the sample clip for the Eternity's End album and thought it sounded cool and then thought, "hell with it, I'll just buy the CD and the tab book together". 

You never know, though, Christian may sell the book separately when the campaign is over. I'm sure he'll see your post and answer it accordingly.


----------



## takotakumi (Jan 29, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> For the time being, that's what it looks like.
> 
> Originally, I was only interested in the tab book but then I heard the sample clip for the Eternity's End album as thought it sounded cool and thought, "hell with it, I'll just buy the CD and the tab book together".
> 
> You never know, though, Christian may sell the book separately when the campaign is over. I'm sure he'll see your post and answer it accordingly.



That's my plan as well!

Anything Christian touches becomes gold to my ears 

I was just asking in case there was a quicker way than waiting till march hehe


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 29, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> That's my plan as well!
> 
> Anything Christian touches becomes gold to my ears



+1.

Our job isn't done yet. Us fans now need to get Christian and Hannes to publish a guitar tab book for their Alkaloid and Hannes' Radial Covenant albums.


----------



## takotakumi (Jan 29, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> Our job isn't done yet. Us fans now need to get Christian and Hannes to publish a guitar tab book for their Alkaloid and Hannes' Radial Covenant albums.



Glad to know I'm not the only one

I've been dying to learn The Radial Covenant ever since it got released 
particularly Aeon Illuminate and the Sorcerer


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 29, 2016)

A little off topic and is a pipe dream for me and it probably would never happen but... 

I wish Christian would tab songs from the first Necrophagist album. Obviously, he didn't write anything on that album nor does he have the rights to the songs but he is the only guitar player that I know of who has played songs from that album, assumingly, 100% correct the way Muhammed Suicmez wanted him to play it, who is still a active musician. I mean, the guys covering those Necrophagist songs on Youtube and some of the tabs I've found on Ultimateguitar.com sound/look correct but if it's between a tab figured out by fans (who I greatly thank for their hard work) or Christian who was actually in the band, I'll take Christian's tabs. 

If Christian reads this, he'll be like, "jezzz, these guys are really into guitar tablature books".


----------



## chopeth (Jan 29, 2016)

The indiegogo campaign is almost done, 90%, congrats to Christian (and a few of us here, I guess). They'll start mailing early to mid March in case you want to know! 

Apart from that, someone added this comment and I couldn't resist posting it here, I think the most relevant question so far:

"What is the risk that this album is so good that it makes me lose control of my bodily functions? Should I wear an adult diaper before listening to it?"


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for the nice words and the support so far!
On the tabbook: yeah, it will also be sold seperately when the campaign is over. I just did a test pressing of the book so far and we re-worked through it as we found a couple more tiny mistakes here and there to make it perfect. So the final pressing of the books will arrive late February and when the campain is over you will also be able to order it from my bandcamp page for example.

About the Onset tabbook, haha, I still have some original tabs from when we played those songs live, but I didn't write the songs and can't just publish the original tabs, plus with the ones I never played, since I didn't record on that album, I couldn't make sure it would really be the correct fingerings. I still remember it was some quite challenging material though! But making tabbooks is difficult enough with one's own material already when you haven't played some songs in a year or 2


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, Christian. Huge thank you for publishing the Beyond - Sleep guitar tab book and for visiting and posting on this site. I did order the CD (Eternity's End) and tab book combo and am dying to learn more of your stuff. I have watched the video of you playing Nightlife countless times and I'm thinking, "man, this will probably be really hard to learn!!!" 

Question if you don't mind me asking. What was the hardest Necrophagist song that you had to learn?


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Jan 30, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Hi, Christian. Huge thank you for publishing the Beyond - Sleep guitar tab book and for visiting and posting on this site. I did order the CD (Eternity's End) and tab book combo and am dying to learn more of your stuff. I have watched the video of you playing Nightlife countless times and I'm thinking, "man, this will probably be really hard to learn!!!"
> 
> Question if you don't mind me asking. What was the hardest Necrophagist song that you had to learn?



Hm, I'm trying to remember. In terms of learning them/memorizing them they were a bit easier than a lot of the Alkaloid or Obscura stuff, because they didn't have that many different parts, but of course they were extremely challenging from a technical level. I think what was really hard for me was Intestinal Incubation from the first album, quite difficult to pull off live. From Epitaph, I have to think...I believe Ignominous And Pale was the hardest for me.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Jan 30, 2016)

Also, I recently did a very in depth interview for Maximum Metal about Eternity's End, Alkaloid, crowd funding, the music business, importance of music theory, working with focal dystonia etc., you can check it out here:

Maximum Metal Interview Results


----------



## axeslaya (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Christian. Love your playing and I'm a huge fan. I was wondering if I could ask you a question? Do you have any tips for memorizing songs? Complete songs, rhythms, solos etc. I find it difficult to memorize and need some help. Maybe I just dont practice correctly. I'll start working on parts of a song, then jump around, try to learn other parts but I find it difficult to retain what I'm trying to learn.  This could also pertain to anyone else who could offer any tips. Thanks!


----------



## Cyn__Theia (Jan 31, 2016)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Maximum Metal Interview Results



"But you certainly will never see me write a song called 'The Tapping Ninja', 'Monster Sweeper' or 'Legatomizer'; my music is not intended to be a showcase for motor skills or gimmicks. Even when I go instrumental, it needs to be on the same level as a composition as when I'm writing for a band situation. My guitar work is just a part of the whole picture."

Loved this. ^.^ I laughed while completely following your philosophy.


----------



## DLG (Feb 11, 2016)

pretty perfect for this style. 

my only minor complaint is that the keyboard player's solo chops are not up to par with Christian's.

Throw in a guy like Richard Andersson (Time Requiem) on keys and it would be perfect 

Ian sounds awesome as expected.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey guys, Christian posted a new Youtube playthrough for one of his songs off of his Beyond the Wall of Sleep album.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 24, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey guys, Christian posted a new Youtube playthrough for one of his songs off of his Beyond the Wall of Sleep album.




Saw it yesterday and made me think why would I be so stupid to buy his book considering my skills. Later I found out it's obviously because I admire the guy and still want him to support his wonderful music, and in the end, some ideas would probably creep into my playing, but man, watching his clean and effortless performance still makes me wonder if I'll ever play 50% as well as him regardless the efforts put on it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 24, 2016)

chopeth said:


> ... but man, watching his clean and effortless performance still makes me wonder if I'll ever play 50% as well as him regardless the efforts put on it.



That's exactly what I first thought when I purchased the Cosmogenesis guitar tab book. I was like, "yup, not gonna be playing this unless I sell my soul to the Devil at the Crossroads". At then I bought the Omnivium tab book and that just put me further in the hole. And now there's the Akroasis and Christian's Beyond tab book. I think that as long as we, the fans, have fun playing Obscura/Christian's music and it gives us drive and inspiration is what matters.

As far as Obscura, I'm actually learning the first 2 1/2 pages of that ridiculous Velocity solo. I simply cannot replicate the end part where it sounds like the Pac-Man death/game over theme on steroids. But you know, for what I can play from that solo, I'm happy.


----------



## chopeth (Feb 25, 2016)

I feel you man! Trying to play Velocity? wow, I don't even dare so much. The further I went was almost learning the whole Trascendental Serenade. That one is almost mine(only a few sloppy parts), a know a couple of minutes of Prismal Dawn, Vortex Omnivium and Aevum, and a few riffs here and there, but don't even try with solos yet.



Rosal76 said:


> That's exactly what I first thought when I purchased the Cosmogenesis guitar tab book. I was like, "yup, not gonna be playing this unless I sell my soul to the Devil at the Crossroads".



If I had the option to buy Cosmogenesis I would've bought it right away instead over Akroasis but Steffan said it was out of print. He offered the greatest hits book, but I'm not interested having two Omnivium copies (correct and incorrect ones, thanks to Steffan move), so my collection is incomplete 

Anyway, when I first heard Christian's solo stuff, I though "man, maybe I can get more from his personal style than from that Obscura's crazy riffage" but I was probably overestimating myself again


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 25, 2016)

I'd LOVE to get a copy of the Cosmogenesis tab book.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 25, 2016)

chopeth said:


> The further I went was almost learning the whole Trascendental Serenade. That one is almost mine(only a few sloppy parts),



Man, I crept into that song the other day! Crept is a term I use when I'm learning a song and then have a sudden unexpected/unplanned interest in another song/riff/solo and practice it. I was learning the Velocity solo, took a break from practice and flipped through the Omnivium tab book and saw the two hand tapping part in A Transcendental Serenade. I then thought, "man, this looks kinda cool'. I'll just spend 10 minutes on it and go back to the Velocity solo". And then the 10 minutes turned into 20, and then 30 and at the end, "the Velocity solo practice session" had turned into the "A Transcendental Serenade 2 hand tapping part practice session".


----------



## DLG (Mar 22, 2016)

got my Eternity's End CD yesterday. .... rips. 

great job, christian. 

The Dark Tower is my favorite jam after a couple of listens.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 22, 2016)

DLG said:


> got my Eternity's End CD yesterday. .... rips.
> 
> great job, christian.
> 
> The Dark Tower is my favorite jam after a couple of listens.



So the tab book + cd bundles should be on their way too


----------



## Thorerges (Mar 22, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> As far as Obscura, I'm actually learning the first 2 1/2 pages of that ridiculous Velocity solo. I simply cannot replicate the end part where it sounds like the Pac-Man death/game over theme on steroids. But you know, for what I can play from that solo, I'm happy.



Man, thats impressive. For what its worth, Morean did say that the conclusion to that solo he literally just plugged notes in - I don't think it was ever meant to be playable. Kudos to you, its an exquisite lead.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> Man, thats impressive. For what its worth, Morean did say that the conclusion to that solo he literally just plugged notes in - I don't think it was ever meant to be playable. Kudos to you, its an exquisite lead.



Thanks, Thorerges. That solo is definitely one of the highlights of the album and one of my favorites to play.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Mar 23, 2016)

DLG said:


> got my Eternity's End CD yesterday. .... rips.
> 
> great job, christian.
> 
> The Dark Tower is my favorite jam after a couple of listens.



Thanks man!


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Mar 23, 2016)

chopeth said:


> So the tab book + cd bundles should be on their way too



Yeah, since I'm sending out all the pre orders on my own I can only do it step by step and send out perk by perk. I'm almost done now. The books will ship the very latest by Friday.


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 23, 2016)

Christian Muenzner said:


> Yeah, since I'm sending out all the pre orders on my own I can only do it step by step and send out perk by perk. I'm almost done now. The books will ship the very latest by Friday.





Thank you Christian for giving us a update. Can't wait for my order to arrive. Anxious to hear the new album and learn songs from the Beyond - sleep tab book.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 5, 2016)

YESSSSS!!


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 11, 2016)

Got my Eternity's End CD and Beyond - Sleep tab book last Saturday and once again, Christian releases another awesome album. I am normally not a power metal band listener but I love this album. You know a guitar player is awesome when he releases a album for a genre you normally don't listen to and then you end up really liking it. 

As for the tab book. I am in guitar Heaven. A lot of different styles of riffs to appease different tastes. Guitar solos for both keyboard and guitar. * The keyboard solos have been transcribed for guitar. To anyone on this forum who may be interested and want a in-depth look into Christian's guitar playing style, you may want to buy this tab book.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm very happy with the book, the best tab book I have owned by far, most detailed and you can feel the work and love dedicated to writing it. I think Muenzner is preparing also the one from his first album, so I have no other option than to purchase it to when it comes out.

On a side note, did you get the audio tracks in a rar file and check them? Mine were corrupt for the most of them. I wrote to Christian a week ago and he said he would take a look to them and fix it no problem. Got no further notice from him and still waiting. I don't want to bother him and that's why I ask anyone with the book if their files were corrupt or was it just my private download the one which failed.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 14, 2016)

chopeth said:


> I'm very happy with the book, the best tab book I have owned by far, most detailed and you can feel the work and love dedicated in its writing. *I think Muenzner is preparing also the one from his first album*, so I have no other option than to purchase it to when it comes out.



Is there any sources confirming this?


----------



## chopeth (Apr 14, 2016)

Mwoit said:


> Is there any sources confirming this?



Robot Fingers: An Interview with Christian Münzner | The Toilet Ov Hell | RIP Boz


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 14, 2016)

chopeth said:


> On a side note, did you get the audio tracks in a rar file and check them? Mine were corrupt for the most of them.



I did get Christian's Email with the link to the backing tracks but did not check them. I was going to check them at a later date but then I saw the message Christian put on his Facebook page about the tracks being damaged and sending out the new links to the fixed tracks and therefore, I just deleted the original Email with the damaged tracks and was just going to wait for the Email/link for the fixed tracks. 

I'm sure Christian will deliver the goods.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 14, 2016)

I would LOVE a tab book for Timewarp.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 23, 2016)

Finally got to start on a new song from the Beyond the Wall of Sleep tab book. 

Started on the song Nightlife yesterday and I can positively say that I am having a lot of fun learning it. What I like a lot about this particular song is that the solos/parts weave in and out of 2 different styles. One solo/part will be neo-classical/technical sounding with arpeggios and 2 hand tapping and then the next solo/part will be more melodic with bends, licks and focus on melody. Very cool. And I'm only on the 4th page. More solos to learn and also, a keyboard solo. I am very pleased with this tab book and will be learning stuff from it for a very long time.


----------



## chopeth (Apr 24, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Finally got to start on a new song from the Beyond the Wall of Sleep tab book.
> 
> Started on the song Nightlife yesterday and I can positively say that I am having a lot of fun learning it. What I like a lot about this particular song is that the solos/parts weave in and out of 2 different styles. One solo/part will be neo-classical/technical sounding with arpeggios and 2 hand tapping and then the next solo/part will be more melodic with bends, licks and focus on melody. Very cool. And I'm only on the 4th page. More solos to learn and also, a keyboard solo. I am very pleased with this tab book and will be learning stuff from it for a very long time.



Yes, Nightlife is one of my favourites too. I love the fact that the two first songs are for 7 string guitars in A standard, then there's a bunch of D standard six string songs and finally a few ones in E standard. I can rotate my bedroom practice guitars always enjoying a different part of the book. I was blown by the last Obscura tab book which I also love but since Christian's came I have to force myself picking up Akroasis. Beyond is much more fun to play.

And hard, even the easiest solo is challenging, those which Christian name as epic twin solos and the like. There's so much happening here and there, I think I'll be learning from it forever. I hope it makes me improve my chops and I'm a sure buyer of Timewrap too when it's out.

What I don't know is what is taking Christian so long to resend the audio backing tracks.


----------



## Rosal76 (Apr 24, 2016)

chopeth said:


> There's so much happening here and there, I think I'll be learning from it forever. I hope it makes me improve my chops and I'm a sure buyer of Timewrap too when it's out.



I agree 100%. Christian's Timewarp and Beyond album has a far more wider palette than anything, IMHO, in what he did in Obscura. What's cool is that some of the guitar solo techniques Christian uses on the Cosmogenesis and Omnivium albums, also shows up on his Beyond album. I'm very pleased with that because one of my motto's is, "I'll take more of that, thank you very much".  Another thing that I love about having his tab book is that I'm discovering and enjoying things in his songs that I didn't notice before when I was just listening to it. Christian said in the Cosmogenesis guitar tab book intro:

"You may find hidden secrets within our songs that you may like". 

Yes. I agree with that statement 100% and I'm happy that he's continuing that with his solo albums.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 24, 2016)

Count me in for both. Anything Christian Muenzner is always welcome


----------



## Rosal76 (May 10, 2016)

After 1 month, I have learned all of the guitar/1 keyboard solo(s) on the Christian Muenzner's Nightlife song. I can positively say that my 2 hand tapping technique has improved by 10%. I still have some difficulty, as far as speed, playing the 2 hand tapping parts where the hands are far apart from each other. Example as in the fretting hand tapping the 5th note and the picking hand tapping the 15th note, etc, etc, etc. Really gotta use my peripherals on those parts. I had a lot of fun learning Nightlife. Not only has it made me better at "far apart 2 hand tapping techniques" but made me appreciate even more how guitar instrumental songs are structured and put together.


----------



## takotakumi (May 10, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> After 1 month, I have learned all of the guitar/1 keyboard solo(s) on the Christian Muenzner's Nightlife song. I can positively say that my 2 hand tapping technique has improved by 10%. I still have some difficulty, as far as speed, playing the 2 hand tapping parts where the hands are far apart from each other. Example as in the fretting hand tapping the 5th note and the picking hand tapping the 15th note, etc, etc, etc. Really gotta use my peripherals on those parts. I had a lot of fun learning Nightlife. Not only has it made me better at "far apart 2 hand tapping techniques" but made me appreciate even more how guitar instrumental songs are structured and put together.



This is the one song I want to start learning first too haha
You post a cover man


----------



## Rosal76 (May 10, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> This is the one song I want to start learning first too haha



It's awesome. My favorite from the album. Technical but lots of feel.



takotakumi said:


> You post a cover man



I'm not that good. 

My biggest mistake that I made as a guitar player is that I did not play with other musicians and I only learned 2 song all the way through in my whole life. When I was learning Christian's guitars solos from his Nightlife song, I treated each solo as a "stand alone music piece" instead of, "this solo is part of a whole song". I do the same thing with guitar riffs. I can play riffs and solos complete as individual music pieces but together as a song, especially how complex the song is, is just too difficult for me to pull off. 

I have the same problem with Necrophagist and Obscura songs. I can play their riffs and solos by themselves but the whole song, every riff and solos like the guys on Youtube. Nope. Not there yet.


----------



## chopeth (May 11, 2016)

I'm doing the same with Beyond The Wall of Sleep, plus you have a vid in case you don't get the tabs at some point, but I'm playing parts of songs, especially riffs and some solo fragments here and there. Nightlife is one of my favs as said before. If I focus on only one song, it'll take months and I think I won't be able to do the whole thing. 

Rosal, it's great you do it part by part, but if you know the song complete, the next step is that you join everything. I do it with a couple of Obscura and Beyond Creation songs and it's great guitar exercise, you'll be taken to a new level.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Jul 13, 2016)

...and it seems that BTWOS tab book is already available on bandcamp, here, just ordered mine:
https://christianmuenzner.bandcamp.com/merch/beyond-the-wall-of-sleep-tabbook


----------



## chopeth (Jul 13, 2016)

And the fixed backing tracks are finally sent to everyone who bought the book!


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 13, 2016)

Finally. Buying now!


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 15, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> , just ordered mine:





ArtHam said:


> Finally. Buying now!





The book's freaking awesome. I started on "The Talisman" song 2 days ago and man, that opening riff is freaking hard to play fast but I'm having too much fun practicing it!!! Much like Nightlife, the first song I started on, Talisman has both feel and technical parts. The best of both worlds.


----------



## ArtHam (Jul 16, 2016)

I'm very excited about learning the first song and want to learn Danny's solo from that!


----------



## chopeth (Jul 16, 2016)

Can't stop praising and recommending this book, even more with the recent wave of drama and lack of professionality coming from Obscura and their last tab book I even stopped looking at.


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hey guys. Christian posted his guitar playthrough for the song, Eagle Divine off of his Eternity's End album last month. I meant to post the video here as soon as I saw it but I kept forgetting. As always, his playthrough videos are amazing. Also, Christian is inquiring if anyone is interested in a Eternity's End guitar tab book on the EE Facebook page. I am interested in the tab book and I'm sure many forums members here are also.

With the tab book, we all could be playing this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKQBAKn9GrM


----------



## takotakumi (Nov 17, 2016)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey guys. Christian posted his guitar playthrough for the song, Eagle Divine off of his Eternity's End album last month. I meant to post the video here as soon as I saw it but I kept forgetting. As always, his playthrough videos are amazing. Also, Christian is inquiring if anyone is interested in a Eternity's End guitar tab book on the EE Facebook page. I am interested in the tab book and I'm sure many forums members here are also.
> 
> With the tab book, we all could be playing this.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKQBAKn9GrM



That tapping lick would be really fun to learn


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 17, 2016)

takotakumi said:


> That tapping lick would be really fun to learn



It would definitely be easier for me as opposed to the tapping parts in his song, Nightlife". The distance Christian's hands are in that song is far for me. Fun to play but getting it down perfectly can be brutal.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 17, 2016)

I can't wait for the time warp tab book


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm in for any tabs/books written by Christian, period. I'm also patiently waiting for the Time Warp book


----------



## Rosal76 (Nov 19, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I can't wait for the time warp tab book





Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I'm in for any tabs/books written by Christian, period. I'm also patiently waiting for the Time Warp book



Me, too. I'm thinking Christian will release the Timewarp tab book along with a new album. Part of a bundle and all. 

Almost done learning all the guitar/keyboard solos in The Witch of Endor from the Beyond tab book. Song seemed a little easier to learn as opposed to Nightlife and The Talisman.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey guys, Christian made a new guitar playthrough for the song, Demonblade off of his Eternity's End album.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey guys, instead of making a new thread, I figure I'd just post this here since it's related to Christian Muenzner. Anyways, I just found this Youtube video from 2016 of Christian playing a guess solo on the song I posted below and thought you guys may get a kick out of it. I knew Christian plays guest solos for other bands but knew nothing about this. I saw a picture of Christian wearing a cowboy hat and dark sunglasses and thought it was photo shopped but apparently it's real as you can see in the video.


----------



## takotakumi (Mar 3, 2017)

Chris just uploaded this on his fb, you guys might be interested:





Omnivium gear


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 3, 2017)

takotakumi said:


> Omnivium gear


 
and..... he used the TC when he was in Necrophagist! That is really awesome.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 4, 2017)

I hope he's not having finantial issues, not the first time he sells gear on fb though, I guess he needs saving space at home if just using an axe fx as many nowadays.


----------



## takotakumi (Dec 5, 2017)

Necrobump 

My friend from Holland ended up snagging that ENGL rack and currently uses it haha
He's also been a student of Chris for years

Chris is currently open for classes if anyone is interested, I'm getting my first lesson from him his Sunday 
If anyone is interested contact him on his FaceBook Page. The rates are very good!


----------

